# WMA: Tips, Tricks, Advice, and Etiquette



## nickclements29 (Mar 18, 2017)

I grew up hunting private land and clubs in Alabama and have never stepped foot on a WMA. Since I recently moved to North GA I wanted to get some tips, tricks, advice, and etiquette before going out and making a fool of myself. Thanks in advance for the responses.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Mar 18, 2017)

Read this to start:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=666602&highlight=


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 18, 2017)

And then just try to find a spot that there is no other vehicle parked at and walk.......uphill is a good direction if you are in these Northern areas

and dont let folks that do act a fool get on your nerves...........enjoy your surroundings as this place has some great beauty within a short hike in just about any direction


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 21, 2017)

Good info above....
Avoid "foot travel only trails"--you WILL see other hunters.
Avoid "convenient parking areas"--you WILL have company.
DL Topo maps of WMA and look for good areas.

Go in EARLY as all public land is 1st come 1st hunt...
If you see someone walking, just relax and realize that
they may push deer toward your area....
Don't walk in at dawn/dusk without shining a flashlight...
If packing a treestand on your back, put orange vest on
it to ensure other hunters see you...

Good Luck !!


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 21, 2017)

I hunt a heavily hunted WMA once or twice a year in N. GA.  Its easy to be alone, just don't go where others have beaten a trail down.  

If I do happen to run into a guy parking close to me, I straight out ask what way are you going?  This way or that way?  I want to go the opposite as you.....  Most guys will be straight then and tell you.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 21, 2017)

Have more than one spot in mind. If you get to a spot and someone is already there kindly move on to the next spot.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2017)

Good advice. Also, avoid food plots and fields like the plague, unless you want to sit and look at other hunters.


----------



## swamp hunter (Mar 22, 2017)

Poor Hunters and City Rambo's will start shooting Black Birds and anything else bout 10;30. They haven't shot their Rifles since last year,,,and they need to know the scope is still on...


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 25, 2017)

Be polite, be friendly, and hunt weekdays


----------

